# Thinking of showing golden retriever



## gldnboys (Mar 15, 2012)

It's great that you're so interested in showing.  Have you ever been to a dog show? I'd recommend going to a few shows and taking a look.... Walk around the grooming set-ups, watch the Goldens in the ring, and try to get a good idea of what's involved. If you do approach any of the handlers, just know that a lot of them are professionals who don't actually own the dogs they're showing, so if you want to speak with the breeder and/or owner of a specific dog, you'll have to ask who you can speak to about that dog. I should also add that unfortunately, some handlers can be snippy - they're in a rush to do their job and move on to the next dog they're about to take into the ring - so if that ever happens to you, please try not to take it personally. 

Have you spoken with any breeders yet? That would be a great way of finding out more, as well. A breeder who breeds specifically for show will be an invaluable source of information, and if you wind up being interested in getting a show prospect, will be able to give you lots of help and ideally mentor you as you get started.

Have fun! I wish you all the best in your explorations into the wonderful world of Goldens and dog shows.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

You will have a good time!
When you look for a puppy, look for one whose breeder is willing to mentor you and guide you, and expect you'll be co-owning the puppy at least until you've proven yourself or met the terms of your contract. Start off taking puppy manners asap, and find a conformation handling class to start training your puppy to stand for exam... 
go to as many dog shows as you can, see if you can find someone ringside at Goldens to sit with who will talk quietly w/you, walk through grooming before Goldens are on and casually watch- don't expect the handler to spend time w/you- they are working-
Also, go to matches with puppy. Knowing who's holding them will require getting connected w/ the area kennel clubs.

Even if you end up sending your dog w/ a handler at some point, you can do all the early showing and get your feet wet in the 4-6 class if the club offers it, and that's a great confidence booster. 
Also read- there are several great books for Juniors (and I know you are not a Junior) that discuss learning to show and several decent books for adults. 

Don't overlook other venues, too- Goldens are primarily a hunting breed so go see a WC/X test or a hunt test, and watch the Rally and Obedience trials too. It's a little harder to find a tracking test to watch but you might spend some time exploring the AKC event calendar for your area.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Stacey - I think you need to go to a few shows. Watch, absorb... and then when you get your puppy and are interviewing breeders - discuss all of this with them. 

I have no idea what shows are like over there - conformation or obedience.... it might be more expensive or not. People who are in the thick of it are the best ones to talk to and see if this is something you want to do still after bringing your pup home. 

I think the important thing to remember too is that it shouldn't be about puppies or money. It should be fun and something you do.

The thing with conformation - it's not just the classes and shows. Or not over here...? You have to keep the dog in shape, healthy, and keep that coat groomed properly. In the UK they do a lot more trimming then over here - and even over here, I needed to have a show breeder groomer show me the proper tools and way to groom my guy.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Wrong thread!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

When you attend a dog show near home, make sure to show up early. Find the steward or whoever is in charge. Offer to volunteer. They always need help with setting up, tearing down, and all the various jobs of running a dog show. It will help you meet people and learn how a show is put together. Ask your kennel club if they have any ring steward classes coming up to learn how to help out at a show. For learning how to show the dog, look into taking handling classes. You will need a dog at that point though. Generally your local kennel club should be able to help you get started. The terms I've used are US, so I'm not sure exactly what they may be in the UK (assuming that is where you are from). 

There are a few Facebook groups to look into: Learning to Show Dogs; Ring Thoughts; Canine Breeder Evaluations; I'm sure there are others. All of them are international groups and not specific to the US. Have fun and let us know how it goes.


----------

